# Presonus Major Announcement Tomorrow....



## Michael Antrum (Jul 6, 2020)

Presonus are making a major announcement tomorrow....

"Make no mistake—*this is the most important product announcement in our 25-year history. *We've spent years working on these two products, and they may very well re-invent your production workflow. Tune in and be one of the first to learn all about it."

I am wondering if part of this is the big Notion update that has been promised....and Studio One is due an upgrade. This will be interesting.....


----------



## laurikoivisto (Jul 6, 2020)

i hope it's about fixing faderport


----------



## Michael Antrum (Jul 6, 2020)

laurikoivisto said:


> i hope it's about fixing faderport





Michael Antrum said:


> "Make no mistake—*this is the most important product announcement in our 25-year history. *We've spent years working on these two products, and they may very well re-invent your production workflow.



Think you may be disappointed....


----------



## dcoscina (Jul 6, 2020)

yeah right, bla bla bla... I'm kinda getting sick of these marketing ploys. I'm not a huge fan since they acquired Notion and haven't really done much with it.. especially iOS.... and this is coming from someone who started with Notion 2005 and had used it up until, oh, wait, February 2020 when, hmmm, StaffPad was released for iOS. Fancy that...


----------



## dcoscina (Jul 6, 2020)

Michael Antrum said:


> Presonus are making a major announcement tomorrow....
> 
> "Make no mistake—*this is the most important product announcement in our 25-year history. *We've spent years working on these two products, and they may very well re-invent your production workflow. Tune in and be one of the first to learn all about it."
> 
> I am wondering if part of this is the big Notion update that has been promised....and Studio One is due an upgrade. This will be interesting.....


Hey Michael, just to be clear, I wasn't dissing your post, but PreSonus. 

Peace.


----------



## Michael Antrum (Jul 6, 2020)

I wonder if it will be a game changer ?

I gave up waiting for Studio One and Notion to be developed. In the main I was disappointed that Studio One had never had any kind of articualtion management despite all the requests. I'm now settled with Cubase and Dorico, and now Staffpad.

I have invested £ 500 in Staffpad and libraries, so I won't be walking away from that without very good reason, but I am interested to see where they go with this..... 

Even if it is about a new IOS version of Notion, I doubt it will have the elegance of Staffpad though.....but I'd loved to be proved wrong.......


----------



## Michael Antrum (Jul 6, 2020)

dcoscina said:


> Hey Michael, just to be clear, I wasn't dissing your post, but PreSonus.
> 
> Peace.



No worries at all - I understood exactly what you meant - and I'm on exactly the same page as you....


----------



## dcoscina (Jul 6, 2020)

Michael Antrum said:


> No worries at all - I understood exactly what you meant - and I'm on exactly the same page as you....


Of course, I will look forward to the news. If it's some radical new features in Notion iOS, then I'm happy to use it in tandem with StaffPad. but I've developed such a great workflow in StaffPad, I doubt PreSonus could do something that will top it. Like I said, unless it's London Symphony new samples that sound every bit as good as StaffPad.... yeah, sure....


----------

